# What do you make out of this?



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Ya I dont know if you can see them that well but that red streak going down my caribes body is just the start. Thats were it looks like that blister with the worm in it and its just all over his body, the red spots and streaks. And where his anal fin connects to the rest of his body doesnt look good either.


----------



## squirelfish (Nov 3, 2003)

Cant really see what you mean ! need a closer pic


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Looks ok to me


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

can't really see anything.
Post better pic's


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Sorry when I zoom in on my camera the pics dont come out clear at all. Here is another one though. I need help bad Its spreadig to his anal fin, and their are little holes all over his fins?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

here are some better ones.


----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

What are your water parameters? High Ammonia will cause holes in the fins. Not sure about the red spots. If your water is bad that could cause just about anything.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Whats ur PH??

Maybe its to high and the PH has started to damagde the fish his slime layer.
Are the fish breatinhg really fast??


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Do you see it rubbing against objects? It could be missing scales and rubbing the body raw due to parasites or water conditions. Is that worm-like thing still there?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Just get rid of your 3 "big" piranhas and buy my 12 that are the same size as your 5" rbp and your 5" caribe!!! weee!

But on a serious note...It looks like your caribe has internal bleeding going on....thats what it looks like to me


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

DonH said:


> Do you see it rubbing against objects? It could be missing scales and rubbing the body raw due to parasites or water conditions. Is that worm-like thing still there?
> [snapback]908893[/snapback]​


I agree. I believe that the parasite may have been causing the caribe to rub on rocks to relieve itself causing redness and raw skin.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

I havent seen it rub against much lately at all. I treated the tank for parasites last sunday and the worm looking thing is going back inside of him, its almost gone. Im gonna do a water change tommorow and see if that helps at all. But man he isnt looking good at all. He has red blotches all over his body that are kind of sticking out of him, one kind of looks like the shape of Florida, anways his anal fin is in horrible shape, its got blotchy stuff all up were it connects to his body. Could it be a Fungus or bacteria? None of my other fish are infected so I dont know whats going on.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

R.I.P. Poor Caribe


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Not yet


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

does anyone in their right mind who knows anything about diseases or parasites have any clue what this could be? i have 4 other P's in the same tank that dont have anything but my caribe is the only one


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

sounds like he's got "BRSD" but I could be wrong because I'm not in my right mind nor do I know anything about parasite or disease









By The Way....BRSD = Bloody Rectal Streak Disease (Very Common In Caribe Piranhas)


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

are you serious? Bloody Rectal Streak Disease is a real disease?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Noone has an opinion to what this is?It just keeps getting worse, Ive tried it for parasites, that wasnt it, I treated it for fungus that wasnt it either, I even added melafix and that didnt help.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

It's not a parasite. It's likely a bacterial infection and if it's spreading quickly, I suggest you isolate it in a quarantine tank and treat it with a good wide spectrum antibiotic (kanacyn, neomycin, spectogram). I would not treat it in the main tank. Use of these antibiotics will knock off your bio filter and cause it to re-cycle once the treatment is done.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Would I pick any of those medicines up at my LFS or no? Its spreading pretty bad. Looks like little red bumps sticking out of his skin all over his body. Why would just my Caribe get it? Any reason for that at all?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Here are some more pics of what he looks like now.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Here is a pic a better one not of my fish but similar looking marks


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

like donh said, quarantine your fish!! setup a seperate 10gallon tank with a little sponge filter and start doing anti-bacterial treatments.


----------

